# Student loan while in Dubai



## Danbirch28 (Feb 3, 2011)

Anyone know how the uk student loan system works if you are based in Dubai!?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

What I did was tell them nothing, stop making payments, put my fingers in my ears and say 'la la la la la' and hope it goes away.

I read somewhere that if you can't be contacted for 7 years, debts get written off or something, not sure if it's accurate or not, but I'm not planning on moving back to the UK any time in the near future so I'm not giving it a second thought.

If you're an honest upstanding citizen, you call them up, tell them you're going to Dubai and arrange to make monthly payments.


----------



## littleLaura (Feb 26, 2011)

Yeh, Ive kinda forgot bout mine too(thanks for the reminder!lol) theyre expecting me to pay back over £100 a months, thats like 3times wat i paid in the uk. If ya wanna do it properly look on the directgov website, ther'l be a link to the slc and fink ya just send em a form. Like ya do with hrmc - now that i took great pleasure in!haha.


----------



## Danbirch28 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey trouble!!
U ok?


----------



## Danbirch28 (Feb 3, 2011)

U still paying your national insurance then?!


----------



## littleLaura (Feb 26, 2011)

Danbirch28 said:


> U still paying your national insurance then?!




Heya, yeh am good ta. ermmmmm, no!!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> What I did was tell them nothing, stop making payments, put my fingers in my ears and say 'la la la la la' and hope it goes away.
> 
> I read somewhere that if you can't be contacted for 7 years, debts get written off or something, not sure if it's accurate or not, but I'm not planning on moving back to the UK any time in the near future so I'm not giving it a second thought.
> 
> If you're an honest upstanding citizen, you call them up, tell them you're going to Dubai and arrange to make monthly payments.


LOL!

I have done exactly the same! I found out that if you make it to 50 and haven't paid it back then they write it off. 19 years in Dubai doesn't sound that bad!


----------

